# calories



## cawb (Jul 17, 2005)

when i count out my calories for the day to make sure i am getting enough do you count cal. in drinks ,sweets,sodas and so on?


----------



## tee (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, but you shouldnt be eating sweets and sodas. They have shit calories in them.


----------



## cawb (Jul 17, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Yes, but you shouldnt be eating sweets and sodas. They have shit calories in them.


i was just wondering. i only drink about 1 soda a day i perfer gatoraid or OJ ,and as far as sweets go i dont eat em a hard piece of candy everyonce in a while is usally it.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 17, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Yes, but you shouldnt be eating sweets and sodas. They have shit calories in them.



ditto!


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 17, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> i was just wondering. i only drink about 1 soda a day i perfer gatoraid or OJ ,and as far as sweets go i dont eat em a hard piece of candy everyonce in a while is usally it.



They said in a study that 1 soda a day = 10 -15lbs of increased body weight per year (and we're talking fat here of course)  so ditch it bro.

I drink PowerAid when I workout, otherwise bottled water and skim milk.  Fruit juice is loaded with sugar too so keep it limited.  I do a small Pineapple (100% no additives) or a small Cranberry everyday.


----------



## big o (Jul 18, 2005)

There's A Shake Around Here That's 1600 Calories In 2 Scoops Of This Mass Shake...


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 18, 2005)

v-8 juice is good to drink from time to time cause it is concentrated nutrition   it is an easier way to get all the nutrients from veggies without having to eat them


----------



## cawb (Jul 22, 2005)

the ony real problem is sometimes at work it gets so hectic i dont have time to eat but as soon as work is over i try real hard to make up for it sometimes i'll eat 2 or 3 times between 6:30 pm till 10:30pm


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 22, 2005)

get some meal replacement bars if you don't have time to eat at work.  Gotta watch the carbs 3 hours before bed, that's what will get ya fat.


----------



## cawb (Jul 22, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> get some meal replacement bars if you don't have time to eat at work.  Gotta watch the carbs 3 hours before bed, that's what will get ya fat.


i'm busten ass trying like hell to gain weight a little fat anit gonna hurt me as fast as my matabolism is i'll burn it of fast


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 22, 2005)

Whatever works for you bro.  I thought the same way 2 months ago, I gained plenty of weight, but I also put on some fat with it and I hate it.


----------



## cawb (Jul 22, 2005)

your probably right steve i want the weight but not the fat ... i wanna have that firm tight model look when im done... u know the cut up abs,defined chest,big quads and an upper body that resembales a cobra...  trust me i gotta long way to go to get there especially with these dam chicken legs ...


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 22, 2005)

Just run this cycle as a bulker obviously, you're gonna put on a little bit of fat.  If you're good with the diet(no soda, candy, sugarry shit, ice cream) and eat very little to no carbs for like 3 hours before you go to bed you should be good, you can always cut the fat off later.  You probably won't get that chiseled ripped look after your first bulking cycle, esspecially if you don't have it already.


----------



## cawb (Jul 22, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Just run this cycle as a bulker obviously, you're gonna put on a little bit of fat.  If you're good with the diet(no soda, candy, sugarry shit, ice cream) and eat very little to no carbs for like 3 hours before you go to bed you should be good, you can always cut the fat off later.  You probably won't get that chiseled ripped look after your first bulking cycle, esspecially if you don't have it already.


i got a good build now ripped as shit ,.. no lats and skinny quads but the bies, tris and abs all look pretty good just small but thats why i got the stuff to help pump me up i know it will be alot of work but i am ready for it, once i get a steady workout partner i will fill a little more comfortable with using heavier weight.


----------

